# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Τυλιγματα κινητηρα στους 162 βαθμους Κελσιου (Αποστολη Κυκλαδες / αφαλατωσεις)

## koxlas

Οι στροφες του στις 4800 και τα τυλιγματα οριακα στους 162 ενω αυξηθηκε απο 150 σε 165 για να βγαζει η αντλια την παραγωγη!!
Δεν κινδυνευει απο στεγνωμα και ελλειψη γρασσου? Και το αφηνουν να δουλεψει να αγκομαχαει! :W00t: 
Αν δεν το παρουν στο χερι θα ειναι απο θαυμα. Εστειλαν νεο μεγαλυτερο κινητηρα αλλα λενε πως θα πειραματιστουν με αλλο  ινβερτερ.

----------


## mtzag

ισχυς ? τυπος?

----------


## nick1974

δεν εχει θερμοστατες 120 στα τυλιγματα?

----------


## koxlas

BMS  120KW

----------


## koxlas

> δεν εχει θερμοστατες 120 στα τυλιγματα?



Απο οτι φαινεται εχει στα 180 ρυθμιζομενους στο ινβερτερ?
Το νεο που θα φερουν θα ειναι εως 160kw

----------


## nick1974

120ΚW ειναι μικρο μοτερακι, συνηθως αυτα εχουν οριο 120 βαθμους... τεσπα, αν ειναι για 180 ισως δεν εχει θεμα αλλα μου φαινεται παραξενο εως εξωπραγματικο να φτανει τοσο ψηλα...
Μηπως τα 120KW ειναι πολυ λιγα και ηθελε πολυ μεγαλυτερο? (δε ξερω βεβαια ποση ανοχη αφηνουν στη στερια, στα marine συστηματα ολα ειναι υπερδιαστασιολογημενα και κανενα μοτερ δε ξεπερνα ευκολα τους 80 βαθμους)

----------


## vasilllis

Τι κλάση μόνωσης έχουν

----------


## mtzag

Ακομα και διπολικο ειναι πανω απο 2900rpm στα 50hz δεν μπορει να παει. 
Στα 4800rpm μονο με συχνοτητα > 50hz δηλαδη με χρηση vfd. 
Η αμπερομετρηση τι λεει ?  
Αν ειναι στο full τα amper σημαινει υπερφορτωση..  αρα το ποιο πιθανον να χρειαζετε μεγαλυτερο. 
Αλλα 4800rpm σε αυτου του μεγεθους μοτερ ειναι υπερβολικα πολλα μια μικρη ανωμαλια στη ζυγοσταθμιση και πανε ολα για βρουβες. 
Βγαλε φωτο το ταμπελακι.

Στο μενου το inverter ποσα amper λεει σε full load ειναι βασικο αυτο 
αν δεν τραβαει περισσοτερα απο τα επιτρεπομενα Α σε S1 τοτε δε χρειαζετε μεγαλυτερο μοτερ.

----------


## koxlas

Το βρηκα στο αρχειο το μοτερ ειναι 120kw και 4500 στρ. και το δουλευουν στις 4800 !
Το νεο μοτερ που θα βαλουν ειναι στα 140kw 5500 rpm

https://www.lenntech.com/Data-sheets/Grundfos-BMS-L.pdf

Δεν ειμαι εκει τωρα αυριο θα παρω μια το ταμπελακι του θα δω κ τα αμπερ στο ινβερτερ

----------


## mtzag

Το μοτερ ειναι pm συγχρονο ή induction ασυγχρονο ?
Πες ακριβες μοντελο..

Αμα ειναι συγχρονο σε μεγαλη θερμοκρασια το κραμα pm NdFeB παθαινει μονιμη ζημια.
Τα συγχρονα pm μοτερ ειναι κορυφαια με ελαχιστες απωλεις μικρο ογκο κτλπ
αλλα αμα ανεβασουνε πολυ μεγαλη θερμοκρασια παθαινουνε ζημια οι μαγνητες.
Επισης τα 3phase ac pmsm αμα υπερβεις το οριο στροφων υπαρχει προβλημα με το back EMF

----------


## koxlas

Ακομα και η θερμοκρασια του ινβερτερ ειναι υψηλη (108,31) δειτε τις φωτο
Προκειται για κινητηρες συγχρονους με μονιμους μαγνητες

----------


## nick1974

νομιζω πως χρειαζεστε πολυ μεγαλυτερα μοτερ και ινβερτερ.
Η αντλια τι ιππους ζηταει?





> Ακομα και διπολικο ειναι πανω απο 2900rpm στα 50hz δεν μπορει να παει. 
> Στα 4800rpm μονο με συχνοτητα > 50hz δηλαδη με χρηση vfd.



το 4800 ειναι ψιλοκλασικο νουμερο για αρκετες αντλιες. Εννωειται με vfd και σε παλιοτερες κατασκευες γινοταν με μειωτηρα

----------


## koxlas

Απορροφαει και 241Α το παρατηρησα καποια στιγμη και εχει ονομαστικο 215Α. Στο καθαρο ταμπελακι φαινονται τα στοιχεια του κινητηρα που θα αντικαταστησει τον παλιο (στα 140kw). Με 160 βαθμους στα τυλιγματα μετρησα στο σωμα εξωτερικα στους 95 βαθμους. Ισως το κλιματιστικο του χωρου να μην επαρκει και να ανεβαζει τοσο ψηλα την θερμοκρασια, συν την υποδιαστασιολογηση του μοτερ σε σχεση με τους 160 ιππους που ζητα η αντλια.

----------


## mtzag

Αμα τραβαει 241A συνεχεια θελει αλλαγη ο κινητηρας με μεγαλυτερη ισχυ οπως αυτον που εδειξες 140kw η ακομα και 150-160kw.
Τα τραβαει συνεχεια η στιγμιαια ?
Τα 3phase ac pmsm μπορουνε να δωσουνε στιγμιαια
την τριπλη ονομαστικη ροπη και να τραβηξουνε το  τριπλο ονομαστικο ρευμα.
Τα συγχρονα αυτα μοτερ αυτα ειναι πολυ ακριβα και ειναι πολυ ανωτερα των επαγωγικων γιατι εχουνε ροτορα με NdFeB κραμα
ετσι εχουνε αυξημενη αποδοση με ελαχιστες απωλειες μικρο ογκο πολυ καλο διαγραμμα ροπης-ταχυτητας μικρη ροπη αδρανιας λογο μικρου ροτορα κτλπ.
Επισης παντα η οδηγηση γινετε με ειδικο drive που παιρνει feedback απο encoder/resolver/tacho κτλπ
αμα τα βαλεις σε απλο inverter για επαγωγικα μοτερ ή στη παροχη της δεη καταστρεφονται οι μαγνητες τους.

Εχω τετοια servomotors siemens στα 4-5kw και αν δουλευουνε 24/7 ανεβαζουνε θερμοκρασια ωστε να μην μπορεις να τα αγγιξεις
αλλα δεν εχω μετρησει ποτε μεχρι ποσο πανε...

Το μοτερ για να τσεκαρεις οτι ειναι καλο εκτος απο τους ελεγχους insulation/αντιστασης κτλπ
πρεπει να τα γυριζεις το ροτορα με αλλο μοτερ και να δεις τι εξοδο δινουνε στον παλμογραφο
γιατι λειτουργουνε ως γενητριες.
Αμα οι κυματομορφες των 3 φασεων δινουνε καθαρα-σωστα ημιτονα με διαφορα φασεων 120
τοτε οι μαγνητες NdFeB ειναι οκ και γενικα το μοτερ ηλεκτρομαγνητικα ειναι οκ.
Επισης πρεπει να γινετε και ελεγχος με γραφτη(για τζογους) και στηθοσκοπιο(για περιεργους ηχους) των ρουλεμαν καθως
αμα εχουνε χαλασει τα ρουλεμαν και "μαγκωνουνε" αυξανει η ροπη και κατα συνεπεια αυξανουνε τα Α που τραβαει.

Ενεργη ψυξη δοκιμασες ? ανεμιστηρακια δηλαδη να χτυπανε επιτοπου πανω στο μοτερ ?

Απο περιεργεια για πες τιμη.. (το κοβω να κανουνε παραπανω απο 10k)

----------


## nick1974

> Εχω τετοια servomotors siemens στα 4-5kw και αν δουλευουνε 24/7 ανεβαζουνε θερμοκρασια ωστε να μην μπορεις να τα αγγιξεις
> αλλα δεν εχω μετρησει ποτε μεχρι ποσο πανε...




Ρε Μανο απο 60 και πανω δε μπορεις να τ αγγιξεις, αποκλειεται να παει στις θερμοκρασιες που λεει ο op. 
Τα δικα τους φτανουν τοσο επειδη βαλαν μικροτερα απ οτι θα πρεπε.
4-5kW δε νομιζω να χουν pt100 στα τυλιγματα για να μπορεσεις να μετρησεις, εκτος αν εννωεις στο σωμα (που θα μετρησεις χαμηλοτερη θερμοκρασια απ την πραγματικη. Σε μοτερ που βαραγε 120 στη μια φαση κι εκοβε στο σωμα με το πιστολι εβλεπα 80)

----------


## mtzag

καποια μοτερ 4kw που εχω εχουνε ptc ακομα και μικροτερα.
Οταν λεω οτι δεν μπορεις να τα αγγιξεις εννοω στο σασι απεξω.
Γενικα αυτα τα μοτερ απο 15kw και κατω που εχω δει δεν εχουνε καν ανεμιστηρα γιατι εχουνε μεγαλο βαθμο
αποδοσης και χαμηλες θερμικες απωλειες.
Δες εδω
https://e-magnetsuk.com/neodymium_ma...e_ratings.aspx

Σε καθε περιπτωση αν τραβαει συνεχεια 241Α θες μεγαλυτερο 
και αν το drive δεν ειναι derated πας για νεο σετακι.
Ξυλια δυνατη οταν ακουσεις την τιμη.

----------


## vasilllis

Εγώ ρώτησα απο περιέργεια το class insulation και δεν πήρα απάντηση.temp-limits-555x360-cleaned.jpegInsulation_Class_Explanantion.pdf

----------


## koxlas

> Εγώ ρώτησα απο περιέργεια το class insulation και δεν πήρα απάντηση.temp-limits-555x360-cleaned.jpegInsulation_Class_Explanantion.pdf



Με συγχωρεις αλλα δεν γνωριζω, το ψαχνω και γω!! Παντως τη ρυθμιση στο ινβερτερ την εχουν παει στους 165 βαθμους απ οτι ειδα σημερα

----------


## aris_kimi

Καλησπέρα, το μοτέρ λέει 180 κελσιου, κλάση Η, με 40 κελσίου θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος. Εάν και το ρεύμα είναι εντός ορίων, τι πρόβλημα έχει?

Άκυροο.. Τώρα είδα το 215 ονομαστικό..

----------


## vasilllis

Εγω δεν βρισκω κανενα προβλημα.Οι τιμες ειναι φυσιολογικες.Η Η κλαση ειναι εως 180° .Με 40° λογικο να φτανει τοσο ψηλα η θερμοκρασια των τυλιγματων.
Υποθετω το Inverter ειναι set με το αντλητικο(αρα σωστα ρυθμισμενο) διοτι δεν ειναι 50hz και παιζει μεγαλο ρολο για την μηχανικη ψυξη του.
Το ρευμα εντος οριων ειναι και αυτο.

----------

